
Ask HN: How/where to sell a side project? - traviswingo
For those of us who have side projects that have paying customers, what&#x27;s the best way to sell these off if we no longer have the time to support them? I know of places like Flippa, but the buyer would require some technical chops to maintain the project. What are some other places?
======
patio11
When you say "side project" how large are we talking? If it has $15~$25k a
year of profits or so, consider talking to FEInternational -- I sold both of
my companies through them.

At the "few hundred bucks a month" level you're probably looking at either
Flippa or finding someone through personal networks.

You might consider posting on e.g. the Indiehackers forum or HN if you're
looking for entrepreneurially interested people with technical skill, FWIW.
There have been far less obvious places where business deals started.

------
ParameterOne
Sell it here on HN. There is also bizbuysell.com

